# Logiciel Mail/iCloud : connexion au serveur sur le port 993 a expiré



## alexandrine.k (24 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,

Je suis sur Mac et pour mes mails, j'utilise le logiciel Mail.

Depuis hier, je n'arrive plus à déplacer mes messages, depuis la boîte de réception, jusque dans les dossiers iCloud où j'archive les mails traités. A chaque fois, j'ai le message d'erreur : la connexion au serveur "p68-imap.mail.me.com" sur le port 993 a expiré. En revanche, pas de problème pour recevoir ou envoyer des mails. J'en déduis que c'est un problème avec iCloud ?

Ca n'a l'air de rien, mais je n'arrive plus du tout à travailler : maintenant j'ai plus de 700 mails dans ma boîte de réception...

Merci !
A


----------

